# Chemi-Pure



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone ever try chemi-pure in their filters. I have some laying around from before I had planted tanks and dont want it to got to waste. Will it have a significant negative impact on trace elements? Should I try it or just get rid of it


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Whats it for? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is the link to their site http://www.boydenterprisesonline.com/pages/2/index.htm

Its a type of carbon, I have heard alot of peolpe talk about using it on non planted tanks that is why I bought it. But I am wonder about use on a planted tank


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

its a great product in my salt water FOWLR tank but im not so shure for my planted tanks, it says it removes gases and and that has always made me hesatent (i have a hard enogh time trying to keep my CO2 levels up) but i think its worth a try sence you have same already, i would like to know how it works for you as im curios my self


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Most people dont recommend using activated carbon in planted tanks because it may take up nutrients the plants need.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

From the description on their site, it looks like this stuff is a mixture of activated "super" carbon and ion exchange resin. Both are used for purifying water, but in differnet ways. The IX resin traps ions of a certain polarity and relative electronegativity while releasing similar ions with a weaker electronegativity. The carbon is useful for removing organic compounds and some trace elements.
With that being said, I would not use this for a planted tank. In a planted tank, you want as close to "natural" water as possible. Pure water might work well for a SW-type tank, but not with a planted tank. Even a FOWLR tank needs some nutrients in the water, but nothing close to what is needed for a planted tank. The description of the product isn't very clear on what would happen in a planted tank, but I'd err on the cautious side.
You might be able to use it as a sort of pre-filter on your top-off or refill water. That is assuming that you add ferts back to the tank regularly. 
In the end, I think you'd be better off without it.

-Dustin


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks alot folks

I was thinking it my be like Purigen for Seachem but it seems that it will have and ill effect on my tank. I still may try it and see what happens.


----------

